# Where can I buy condoms?



## K2R

Hello,

I'd like to know if this translation is correct:

_Where can I buy condoms? >
Nereden kondomlar alabilirim?_

Thanks in advance!


----------



## FlyingBird

Birşey*i* almak.

K**d*mlar*ı* nerede/hangi dükkanda alabilirim?


This is very vulgar word.


----------



## K2R

Thanks! Is this translation possible?

_Nereden prezervatif alabilirim?_


----------



## Rallino

FlyingBird said:


> Birşey*i* almak.
> 
> K**d*mlar*ı* nerede/hangi dükkanda alabilirim?
> 
> 
> This is very vulgar word.


_Kondom_ is not a vulgar word. Perhaps it's used a little less often than _prezervatif_.


K2R said:


> Thanks! Is this translation possible?
> 
> _Nereden prezervatif alabilirim?_


----------



## FlyingBird

K2R said:


> Thanks! Is this translation possible?
> 
> _Nereden prezervatif alabilirim?_


Sound incorrect to me.

Prezervatif nereden/nerede alabilirim


----------



## peptidoglycan

Probably the most natural way of saying would be:

Nereden prezervatif alabilirim?

kondom is not a vulgar word. You can say, too, 

Nereden kondom alabilirim?


----------



## K2R

Çok teşekkürler!


----------



## Black4blue

The most common form is:
Buralarda prezervatif/kondom alabileceğim bir yer var mı?


----------



## FlyingBird

Nereden preservatif alabilirim=(you are concentrated more to preservatif)
Preservatif nereden alabilirim=(you are concentrated more to nereden)


----------



## FlyingBird

Black4blue said:


> The most common form is:
> Buralarda prezervatif/kondom alabileceğim bir yer var mı?


Evet katılıyorum, most polite way to ask.

Buralarda prezervatif alabileceğim bir dükkan var mı?


----------



## murattug

FlyingBird said:


> Nereden preservatif alabilirim=(you are concentrated more to preservatif)
> Preservatif nereden alabilirim=(you are concentrated more to nereden)



Normal Türkçe konuşan hiç kimse "[bir şey] nereden alabilirim?" diye soru sormaz.

Çok istiyorsanız "prezervatif*i* nereden alabilirim" diye sorabilirsiniz ancak soruyu sorduğunuz kişiyle cinsel ilişkiye girmeyecekseniz bu şekilde sormanızı tavsiye etmem.

<->



K2R said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to know if this translation is correct:
> 
> _Where can I buy condoms? >
> Nereden kondomlar alabilirim?_
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Tercümeniz neredeyse doğru. Biz çoğul ekini İngilizcede olduğu gibi kullanmayız.
Your translation almost correct. We do not use plurals like English.


----------



## FlyingBird

murattug said:


> Normal Türkçe konuşan hiç kimse "[bir şey] nereden alabilirim?" diye soru sormaz.
> 
> Çok istiyorsanız "prezervatif*i* nereden alabilirim" diye sorabilirsiniz ancak soruyu sorduğunuz kişiyle cinsel ilişkiye girmeyecekseniz bu şekilde sormanızı tavsiye etmem.
> 
> [sayın moderatör, lütfen bu yorumumu silmeyiniz, yanlış üzerinde bu kadar ısrar olduğu için ve de yanlış olduğunu ileride bu konuya bakabilecek herkesin görmesi gerektiğine inandığım için buradan yazıyorum.]


Tamam, beni düzelttiğiniz için teşekkür ediyorum.Sadece kendi fikrimi yazdım ama yanlış olduğunu bilmedim, çok özür dilerim.


----------

